# EDC, rethinking options



## Runs With Fire (Jun 6, 2018)

I have been carrying now for a month or so.  I carry a glock 20 or a R51.  The glock is a bit big to carry while at work, but manageable.  The remington R51 carrys better, but I like my 10mm auto.  Trouble is, whatever I carry at work is likely yo get torn to shreds.  Think new construction, carpet installation.  Everything gets thouroghly saturated in dust.  Everything gets jostled constantly.  Everything gets bangged and marred rather quickly.  I want a pistol that's ultra reliable under these conditions, and that I won't really care about.  I looked at HI POINT at Cabelas today.  Might fit the bill.  Unconditional warrenty, reliable in reputation, cheap, looks lile it can handle abuse.  But, they're freaking huge as a wide load trailer on a one lane street.   Might be tough go conceal all but the .380.  That's an itty bitty  load.  I don't know.  Thoughts? Mabey other good options I don't know of?


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 6, 2018)

I’ve never heard of hi-point being reliable in those conditions.

Matter of fact I’ve never heard of a hi-point being reliable in good conditions.

Also not a fan of .380.

Now that 9 mm come in small models the .380 has lost its niche


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 6, 2018)

Im not a big fan of revolvers.....but this is a time I will suggest while working carrying a small snub nosed revolver and just keep it in your pocket.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I’ve never heard of hi-point being reliable in those conditions.
> 
> Matter of fact I’ve never heard of a hi-point being reliable in good conditions.
> 
> ...


The guys I know who have a hi-point consider them incredibly reliable, though they aren't exactly hard on their guns.    I will ask guys who carry on the job what they like.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Im not a big fan of revolvers.....but this is a time I will suggest while working carrying a small snub nosed revolver and just keep it in your pocket.


I love revolvers, but they have severe limitations.  Still, I could see a 5 round .357.    I am squeemish about a hot cylinder in my pocket.  That makes it 4 rounds, or a 6 shooter down to five. Hmm, now to look at inexpensive wheel guns.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 7, 2018)

While Hi-Points are fairly rugged & reliable as blowback pistols. They are heavy for their size with zamak alloy in the slides and polymer frames.

You might want to rethink about carrying one all day.
A revolver is probably you best bet. Armscor actually makes a line of inexpensive revolvers beaded on the colt model.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 7, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> You might want to rethink about carrying one all day.


 however if your working at night or evenings, i can definitely understand the need to carry.  Job sights get robed now as much as liquor stores depending on where your located.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2018)

I've never owned a Hi Point, but their reputation for reliability has long been...a bit spotty.
Personally, if I wanted a more compact gun, I'd go with the Glock 26 or 43.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 7, 2018)

My husband works construction and he carries a Walther CCP 9mm.  When he is in extra dusty possible damaging areas, he keeps it near but not on.  It also has a pretty nice warranty. 
You might look into different holsters as well, as some are more protective than others.  

I have a Bersa Thunder .380, which is pretty easy to conceal, but yeah, I wish I had gotten a 9mm, hindsight is 20/20, right?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2018)

CrazedChris said:


> My husband works construction and he carries a Walther CCP 9mm.  When he is in extra dusty possible damaging areas, he keeps it near but not on.  It also has a pretty nice warranty.



Dust won't hurt a handgun, and unless it's a piece of utter crap. Just give the gun a quick cleaning and it'll be fine.



> I have a Bersa Thunder .380, which is pretty easy to conceal, but yeah, I wish I had gotten a 9mm, hindsight is 20/20, right?



That was Mrs Dogs first carry gun. 
They're prone to a problem with one of the trigger connector springs malfunctioning, which means it's just a rock. The fix is easy and permanent, but if yours hasn't had it done, I'd get it done ASAP.
And their field striping procedure is a pain in the butt. Personally, I'd rather break down a 1911 than a Bersa/Walther stye gun. One of the reason I carry Glocks is how easy they are to strip down and clean quickly.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 7, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Dust won't hurt a handgun, and unless it's a piece of utter crap. Just give the gun a quick cleaning and it'll be fine.


Yes, it is just a matter of his choice on that one, I don't argue with it. 



Dirty Dog said:


> They're prone to a problem with one of the trigger connector springs malfunctioning, which means it's just a rock. The fix is easy and permanent, but if yours hasn't had it done, I'd get it done ASAP.



Good to know, I will look into that, thanks.  I plan on trading it/replacing it for a different one sooner than later.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 7, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> however if your working at night or evenings, i can definitely understand the need to carry.  Job sights get robed now as much as liquor stores depending on where your located.


They get hit once in a while around here.  Alot of workers leave tools and equipment overnight. I still burn the midnight oil now and then.   I also work a lot of side jobs after hours and on weekends.  Often in cheap rentals downtown and a few old trailer parks.  One of the parks around  had a shooting recently. I have considered just keeping a pistol in my toolbox, but toolboxes are prime for stealing; full of expensive tools, hard to track, easy to sell.  Plus, alot of homebuyers show up with their children to see the newly carpeted floors.  Some kids can't keep their hands off things.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 7, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've never owned a Hi Point, but their reputation for reliability has long been...a bit spotty.
> Personally, if I wanted a more compact gun, I'd go with the Glock 26 or 43.


I would like a glock, but can't afford it right now.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> I would like a glock, but can't afford it right now.



Look used. I have a friend who just sold a Gen 3 G26 with 5 mags for $450. He's selling a G17 with 5 mags for $500 right now.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 7, 2018)

We used to use a farrier that caught live rattlesnakes and kept them in his toolbox to show people.......no one ever stole his tool for some reason.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 7, 2018)

S&W Sigmas are budgetline Glock copies. Ruger also carries their SR & American series. Both are very affordable.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 14, 2018)

As I mentioned in your other thread, a Ruger LCP/LC9/LC9s or EC9s would be a good choice and *several* levels above a HP pistol.  Nothing wrong with a Taurus PT709 Slim either.  And any of those choices are going to be $250 or less.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 20, 2018)

Can Hi Points cycle hollow points reliably?


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 20, 2018)

I think Hi-Points are Equal Opurtunity Malfunctioners and don’t discriminate against different types of ammo.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 2, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Can Hi Points cycle hollow points reliably?



There is no reason to get a Hi Point when you can get a Taurus or even a Ruger at about the same price point.  For the most part, today's Taurus firearms are very well made and good choices for the price point.  Ruger is simply a well made firearm.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 2, 2018)

I might not fully comprehend, but is there no way you can carry on your persons where the firearm is not exposed to everything?    Pocket holster?  Keeping it in a pouch instead of a open holster etc. 

(if there is any concern it wont work if its exposed to what ever or you might forget to keep it cleaned and it will build up etc etc)


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Sep 3, 2018)

Carrying on your person is usually the best option in terms of maintaining control of your weapon.

There are many options available from total concealment to open carry. There’s are covered/sealed holsters that do not look like holsters from the traditional viewpoint.

It’s all up to the preference of the user/carrier.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 3, 2018)

Rat said:


> I might not fully comprehend, but is there no way you can carry on your persons where the firearm is not exposed to everything?    Pocket holster?  Keeping it in a pouch instead of a open holster etc.
> 
> (if there is any concern it wont work if its exposed to what ever or you might forget to keep it cleaned and it will build up etc etc)



Of course there is. The trade off is that the more concealed it is, the more difficult it will be to access.

On the other hand, if you're worried that exposure to the elements while carrying will stop the gun  from functioning, you should stop buy junk guns.


----------



## CDR_Glock (Sep 3, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> I have been carrying now for a month or so.  I carry a glock 20 or a R51.  The glock is a bit big to carry while at work, but manageable.  The remington R51 carrys better, but I like my 10mm auto.  Trouble is, whatever I carry at work is likely yo get torn to shreds.  Think new construction, carpet installation.  Everything gets thouroghly saturated in dust.  Everything gets jostled constantly.  Everything gets bangged and marred rather quickly.  I want a pistol that's ultra reliable under these conditions, and that I won't really care about.  I looked at HI POINT at Cabelas today.  Might fit the bill.  Unconditional warrenty, reliable in reputation, cheap, looks lile it can handle abuse.  But, they're freaking huge as a wide load trailer on a one lane street.   Might be tough go conceal all but the .380.  That's an itty bitty  load.  I don't know.  Thoughts? Mabey other good options I don't know of?



A Glock 19 or Glock 26, Gen 3, would be your best bet for those conditions.  

You should consider your carry options for holsters in the Guns you have now.  

What holsters do you use?  

The Hipoint is too bulky.  The price makes it expendable, though.

Other smaller guns that fit in a pocket include the Sig P380, Sig P938, and the Sig P365.  I personally carry a P365 with a Kimber K6S and a North American Arms 22 Magnum.  If there is a lot of bending and climbing the Appendix carry can be cumbersome and limiting, though.

Other options are the Smith and Wesson 2.0 compact which rivals the Glock 19, a Springfield XDS in 45 or 9 mm, a S&W Shield in 9 mm, Ruger SR9C, S&W 640 in 357 or a S&W 442 in 38+P.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 4, 2018)

I can't buy a new pistol, it's out of the question.  I am carrying my glock 20,  with an Alien Gear Cloak Tuck IWB.  I carry appendix, or FOTB, ( front of the breeches).  It jabs my gut,  but it mostly stays hidden.  Suppose that's better than sticking out.  I have to cleam the mag and mag well on the weekend.  My R-51 can't handle as much grit, so it's only for non- work applications.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 4, 2018)

Rat said:


> I might not fully comprehend, but is there no way you can carry on your persons where the firearm is not exposed to everything?    Pocket holster?  Keeping it in a pouch instead of a open holster etc.
> 
> (if there is any concern it wont work if its exposed to what ever or you might forget to keep it cleaned and it will build up etc etc)


As it is, I carry inside my waistband under my shirt.  That's bout as good as it gets.  Suppose I could stash it in my underwear, but I may not want to draw it without laytex gloves.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 4, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> As it is, I carry inside my waistband under my shirt.  That's bout as good as it gets.  Suppose I could stash it in my underwear, but I may not want to draw it without laytex gloves.


Maybe change your ginch more often then


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 4, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> As it is, I carry inside my waistband under my shirt.  That's bout as good as it gets.  Suppose I could stash it in my underwear, but I may not want to draw it without laytex gloves.



Have you tried carrying IWB in the 4-5 o’clock position?  To me it’s way more comfortable


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 5, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Have you tried carrying IWB in the 4-5 o’clock position?  To me it’s way more comfortable


I'm trying it right now.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Sep 10, 2018)

What kind of work are you doing specifically? Are you having to stoop, climb ladders, reach into small enclosed spaces? Dealing with extra equipment like a tool belt? Depending on what your are doing and where your center of gravity is. You might want to reconsider carrying at your waist level.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 10, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> What kind of work are you doing specifically? Are you having to stoop, climb ladders, reach into small enclosed spaces? Dealing with extra equipment like a tool belt? Depending on what your are doing and where your center of gravity is. You might want to reconsider carrying at your waist level.


 It's further up in the thread.  I install carpet, lots of stooping, a small tool pouch.  Crawling around floors. Ankle holsters, don't trust them. And they don't work for normal sized ( non tiny) piztols.  Chest holsters and shoulder rigs, they are expensive for anything decient.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ah...got it. Carpet installation. Yeah, lots of kneeling, crawling, heavy lift. Shoulder & chest holsters would just get in the way. You get hot & sweaty and you really don’t want that much heat trapping gear on you. I’d hate to suggest it but what about some type of drop holster that secured to your thigh? Have it customized to match your tool pouch? A G20 ain’t exactly a “easy” carry piece.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 10, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> I'm trying it right now.



How did you like it in the 4-5 o'clock position?


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 12, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> How did you like it in the 4-5 o'clock position?


It's different, but not uncomfortable.  The handle profiles more around work, but that's not a big deal.  Doesn't jab the gut, a big plus.  While working, my shirt rides up and the grip sticks out a bit.   Doesn't happen outside of work.  I can't tell when it's showing.  
  I'm not fully impressed, and currently undecided.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 12, 2018)

Up


CB Jones said:


> How did you like it in the 4-5 o'clock position?


Update to that, draw isn't as smooth.  I got bored this morning and practiced clearing leather.  Apendix is a breeze in and out, at 5 o-clock I had trouble clearing, requiring several yanks to get it clear.  I would have to play with different cants.  My holster currently holds my pistol at 90 degrees from my belt line.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 12, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> Up
> 
> Update to that, draw isn't as smooth.  I got bored this morning and practiced clearing leather.  Apendix is a breeze in and out, at 5 o-clock I had trouble clearing, requiring several yanks to get it clear.  I would have to play with different cants.  My holster currently holds my pistol at 90 degrees from my belt line.



I carry a Glock 43 in a cross breed IWB with a slight forward cant in the 4 o’clock position(Pictured below)







I can draw it pretty smooth....3 o’clock is much faster but the 4 o’clock allows me to conceal my draw better so the speed isn’t as much of a problem.

I also will carry often times IWB without a holster and the guns stays in the 4 o’clock position when wearing a nice tight belt.

I worked for years carrying a Glock 23 IWB without a holster in the 3-4 o’clock position without any problems. So drawing from that position is very natural for me.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 13, 2018)

I could get used to it with practice.


----------

